# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  راهنمایی در مورد تنظیمات DNS

## jsezar

سلام
من چند وقت پیش در مورد ایجاد ساب دومین مجازی با استفاده از UrlRewriting زیاد گشتم و چیزی که دستم اومد این بود که باید یه هاست داشته باشی که خدمات WildCard رو عرضه کنه و یک رکورد A در DNS تعریف کنی به صورتی که
*.domain.com  رو به domain.com تبدیل کنه حالا من یه هاست خریدم که همه ی این خدمات رو می ده فقط یکم گیج شدم تو DNS Setting رفتم کلی چیز بود مثل:Domain Alias,MX Record,A Record . فرق اینا دقیقا چیه.بعد راستی یه چیز دیگه:مگه فایل htaccess فقط مال سرور آپاچی نیست؟رو ویندوز چی کار کنیم؟چون یه سری چیزا که می خوندم تو فایل htaccess باید می نوشتی.
در نهایت آیا همون رکورد A به همون شکل درسته؟ و آیا می شه با همون HttpHandler ها تو ASP.NET آدرسی که واقعا تایپ شده رو بگیریم و بر اساس اون پردازش هامون رو انجام بدیم؟

با تشکر...

----------


## fakhriamir

شرمنده خیلی دیره ولی برای آینده هر کی مشکل پیدا کرد ج.اب می دم

شما می تونید یه رک.رد از نوع آ اضافه کنید و بعد به آدرس زیر رفته و اون رو ویرایش کنید و به جای نوشته خودتون ستاره بزارید.
مسیر فایل های دی ان اس
windows\system32\dns\Domainnameshoma

----------


## persian_bigboy

سلام دوست من . رکورد نوع A رو باید تعریف کنی به صورت DOMAIN.* تا فعال بشه . درضمن تو گوگل سرچ Subdomain Httaccess سرچ کنی مثال کاملش میاد . مرسی

----------

